# Frigga Update



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

WE HAVE BABIES! Of COURSE she had them on the stormiest, nastiest night of the summer :lol: Power went out to most of the tri-county area, but I woke up JUST in time to watch the last one BEING born! I count five, which with her and my boys, makes me an 8 hog house right now! Wow, two days after my rescue door opens and into the frying pan!

We have already decided that since statistically there has to be at least one boy, there will be a hoglet named Thor. The mom is Frigga, and she had them on a night with a gigantic thunderstorm.THOR HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

My 6yo wants me to ask you to tell Frigga "Good job" when you change her food & water. He's especially attached to her since watching your videos.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

If you check my facebook page, he can see a little video my webcam took of her and the babies <3 What's his name so I can pass on the message? https://www.facebook.com/kchedgehogrescue


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

His name is Toby! And I will show him the Facebook page (it's already in my feed) when he wakes up from the nap he just decided to take. (Bonus for Mommy! Both kids napping!)


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I will tell her Toby is proud of her just like I am!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY!! Great job, Frigga, such cute little babies! <3 I'm glad all seems to be going well so far, and I hope she continues to do well with them. And if you end up with two boys, clearly you need a Loki to go with Thor. :lol: I can't wait to see more pictures of them. Your webcam is awesome.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

This thread is making me even more excited to see the Vikings exhibit at the Field on Sunday...lol


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Been watching this saga on the facebooks from rescue to yesterday and I'm so excited for you and Frigga! Keeping fingers, toes and quills crossed that all continues to go well. ~Grace and Sebastian and Co


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, due to unknowable reasons, we lost a baby today. She wasn't disturbed, there were no loud sounds, and it was during a time when I was the only one in the house, on my couch. No one knows why some babies just aren't accepted when the rest are doing fine, there is an average 20% loss rate in hedgies. In a lot of ways, I'm surprised she has been doing so well as it is. She had a lot of marks against her. 
RIP little one, I never actually met you, but I loved you all the same.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear one of the little ones didn't make it.

Might I suggest the name Hœnir for him/her, after the silent god?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

...oh my god, you just made me tear up again. That is the perfect name for our little lost angel. Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  I hope the rest of the babies continue to do well. And I love the name for the little lost baby too. RIP, little one.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I remember after Sabs gave birth. We started with 8. Then suddenly there were 5 the very next day and by the following day there were 4. I held my breath practically the next 3 weeks and breathed shallowly for 2 weeks after that because I had read mom a could reject or outright kill for up to 5 weeks. 
Saba was an unknown pregnancy and she came to us a week before she gave birth. We had no idea until they arrived. Fortunately, by some miracle, we had set her up almost perfectly for a pregnancy. And so now I have Sabs and her 4 babes. Who, for the record are all strong and healthy and mostly happy to this day. I wonder about the Lost Ones. But it is what it is.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, 8 is a large litter. Unfortunately, Saba might just have no felt able to feed and raise that many baby. Unless they're a proven mom, anything over 6 you should attempt to foster with another mom...and yes, when I knew Frigga was pregnant, I googled every hedgehog breeder in a four hour radius of me and cold called them, explained what was going on, and asked them if I could keep their contact as a possible emergency foster if they had babies or were going to have babies around the same time. It was fun, talked to some super nice people, talked to some jerks.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ya, the closest breeder I was able to contact the next day was Millermead in Ohio. A bit of a drive through dangerous territory from here in MD. But Gail there talked me through it. Gave me a reasonable list of what to expect and how best to proceed. My circumstances at that moment were pretty wretched as my sister had died 2 days before Sebastian littered so given everything that was going on I think Sabs and Jason and I all did a pretty decent job of making it through that time. 
And then, about 2 weeks later Sebastian became the first specifically internet recorded case of hedgehog mastitis. That was also very exciting. Heh.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Gail is pretty awesome, I keep talking to Pat Storm, Jean Stockwell, and Alison Weller. They've all helped a lot. I've had so much support from all over the U.S. as I work with Frigga, it's been almost overwhelming. Most hedgehog people are good people, and everyone is rooting for Frigga and these little ones.

Now if people will just fill out the application so I can find them homes! They're adorable, but I do NOT need 7 hedgehogs! For one thing, that will put me at capacity and my career as a rescue station will have last...two months. Ha! Need homes lined up for four babies and a Frigga!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Soyala_Amaya said:


> Need homes lined up for four babies and a Frigga!


LittleDude is so attached to Frigga (he asks how she's doing every single day, right after he asks if he can hold Fitzgerald while I spot clean the hutch), I wish we had room to take her!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I just posted a video of Frigga nursing and the babies being a handful  That should make his little heart go pitter patter, it's super adorable


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Soyala_Amaya said:


> I just posted a video of Frigga nursing and the babies being a handful  That should make his little heart go pitter patter, it's super adorable


I saw it! We were running late this morning, so he didn't get to see it before school, but I'll show it to him when he gets home.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I swear, I'm coming to you as soon as my friend & I are settled in an apartment and I can even slightly afford a hedgehog!! It's so frustrating having to wait until I have the money. Hopefully I can find a good job & save up quickly...


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

If I were anywhere nearby and didn't have 6 of my own my soft heart would be all about helping you out. I do miss the babes as actual babes. Sweet little things. But totally not worth going through the first 6 weeks again!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I look forward to it Kelsey! I know any little one that goes home with you couldn't have better care!


----------

